

Godaddy now refuses to confirm domain registration - okthen

Godaddy have recently as of Jan 1, 2014 stopped sending out system generated emails confirming domain registration. There answer to my enquiry as how one can proove that they are legit owners of a domain in the evnt of a domain dispute were time and time again fobbed off. They have suggested I be content with the receipt available for download by logging into my account but that is nothing but acknowledgemnet of receiving payment for an order placed with them to register a certain domain but is definitely not a certificate of regsitration or another similar.They just point blank refuse to answer my emails despite numerous phone calls all lasting over 45 mins a pop. SO BEWARE ! - shall i transfer all my domains pronto ? - this is INSANE
======
pwg
Leave GoDaddy.

